
ImportGenius: The Disruptive Shipping Database - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/28/importgenius-the-disruptive-shipping-database/
======
sdurkin
_We should note that this kind of data isn’t going to be useful for security
purposes - the US Customs office has invested in a $15 Billion tracking system
that (hopefully) leaves this one in the dust._

Wouldn't put too much faith in that...

~~~
newt0311
sadly, I agree with you.

~~~
kirubakaran
Nothing to be sad about. This 'feature' is not specific to the US government.

------
maien
sounds good, but they are based on free data. If it works out for them,
someone will jump it and offer it for free. Even though there is not much
reason...

~~~
kirubakaran
While I do agree with you, I'd like to point out that Google is based on free
data too.

~~~
rory096
That's why Google would have failed completely if it required a monthly
subscription (actually Google's a bad example since it was already a crowded
market full of free search engines, but whatever).

------
sebastian
Does anyone know where those public records can be found?

------
rokhayakebe
"disruptive"?

~~~
ambition
Cheaper, simpler than alternatives? Check.

Competing against non-consumption? Check.

Success encourages competitors to flee upmarket? Nope.

Reference: The Innovator's Dilemma by Clayton Christensen.

